# Master Degree for MEP Electrical Engineer



## dayrongarcia (Aug 17, 2016)

Passed the PE exam about a year ago and looking to continue studying. What master degree is a good match for electrical consulting engineers?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't know that there's any one good answer to this question. However, I decided to pursue an MSEE degree in power systems engineering as I worked for a small consulting firm that dealt primarily in power generation.


----------



## dayrongarcia (Aug 17, 2016)

I was considering an MBA but I rather do something else? Anyone else?


----------



## willsee (Aug 17, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend any more formal education or degrees if you want to stay in this field.

Study things that matter in this industry...commissioning, energy modeling, alternative fuels, leed (vomit), etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 17, 2016)

willsee said:


> Study things that matter in this industry...commissioning, energy modeling, alternative fuels, leed (vomit), etc.


You just described 75% of what was part of my MSEE degree. And why I chose power systems engineering (vs. just standard EE) from a university that pays close attention to actual industry applications. :thumbs:


----------



## dayrongarcia (Aug 18, 2016)

what school did you go to?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

dayrongarcia said:


> what school did you go to?


Michigan Tech (MTU).


----------

